# Drank heavily first trimester (accidentally)..scared!



## Emilia30

I have recently found out I was pregnant..not until I was 10 weeks pregnant. I spoke with my doctor about this, but she said that at this time there is no way to tell is the baby will have fetal alcohol syndrome and to stop drinking from her on out of course. I have been researching for like hours on end this topic and would just really appreciate some feedback. As I said I am a little over 10 weeks pregnant now and the problem is I HEAVILY drank 2 times..so binge drank 2 times..honestly probably 10+ drinks both times.. one I was 8 1/2 weeks pregnant and the other I was 9 1/2 weeks pregnant. But I didn't have any alcohol in between. I also take prenatals and try to eat healthy and do not smoke. I am so nervous I caused harm to the baby because what I am reading is the first trimester is the most important trimester (they all are, but this is crucial) for the baby's development. I also have read that there may be a difference between binge drinking and daily drinking and the effects it has. I know there is no cut and dry answer because of course something could be wrong with the baby both physically (cleft lip, small head, Fetal alcohol syndrome facial features because the first trimester is when all of that is forming) and mentally because there was alcohol involved, but I would REALLY appreciate any feedback/similar stories and what the outcomes were/any further data you have about fetal alcohol syndrome.


----------



## schneiderkm1

Sorry to see you don’t have any responses yet. Wish I could help you with some facts but I don’t know much about it either. :? 
Wishing you the very best!!


----------



## Classic Girl

You’re likely totally fine! Placenta doesn’t take over until 7+ weeks and from what I’ve heard, AFP is the result of prolonged and heavy drinking throughout pregnancy!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I agree with the above poster ^
Do speak with your midwife or Dr if you're concerned though although I am sure everything will be fine <3


----------

